# Stephen Lang



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2004)

Stephen Lang is the actor who played Stonewall Jackson in "Gods and Generals." His sister, Jane Lang, is one of the senior attorneys at my law firm. Stephen visited the firm not long ago and I had a nice conversation with him and got autographed pictures. He is really a great guy and a great actor. 

Interestingly, he starred in "Manhunter," the first of the Hannibal Lector series. He looks quite different without the beard.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 21, 2004)

I saw _Manhunter_. I thought it was far better than the "darker" _Silence of the Lambs_. In _Manhunter_, the FBI agent is the main character and hero. In _Silence_, it is the murderer, Lector.


Lang plays the tabloid reporter, right?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I saw _Manhunter_. I thought it was far better than the "darker" _Silence of the Lambs_. In _Manhunter_, the FBI agent is the main character and hero. In _Silence_, it is the murderer, Lector.
> 
> 
> Lang plays the tabloid reporter, right?



Right! 

_Manhunter_ is way underrated. Your point about who is the hero is well taken. What do you think of _Red Dragon_, the 2002 remake of _Manhunter_?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 21, 2004)

I loved the book, Red Dragon, as I did all of Tom Harris' stories. I thought Manhunter could have been a great flick if it hadn't been for that horrible Michael Mann/Miami Vice soundtrack. That annoyed me. I haven't seen the updated version.

I don't remember Stephen Langs role but I sure enjoyed him in Gods and Generals.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 21, 2004)

Stephen Lang did a phenomenal job as Stonewall Jackson, although now I can't read about Stonewall without him coming to mind.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 21, 2004)

> Stephen Lang did a phenomenal job as Stonewall Jackson, although now I can't read about Stonewall without him coming to mind.



...and that's the problem with graven images!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 21, 2004)

Hit the nail on the head Bob. Ka-pow!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2004)

Here's a link to an interview with Stephen Lang (aka Stonewall Jackson), which is quite interesting. 

http://www.ehistory.com/world/articles/ArticleView.cfm?AID=57

I'm looking forward to _Last Full Measure_ but I don't think it will surpass _Gods and Generals_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 21, 2006)

Update on _Last Full Measure_:

Movie director paying back loan from Md. 
July 21, 2006

HAGERSTOWN, Md. (AP) - Movie director Ron Maxwell has begun paying back the loan he received from Washington County, Maryland, for a film project that later stalled. 

Maxwell was unable to begin production of the Civil War movie "The Last Full Measure," much of which was expected to be filmed in the county.

Commissioners President Gregory Snook says the county received Maxwell's first payment of just under 20-thousand dollars two or three weeks ago. He's expected to pay back the 300-thousand-dollar loan over five years at four percent interest. The county approved the loan in 2002.

Maxwell is still hoping to eventually make the movie. It's intended to be the third in a series based on the Civil War trilogy by novelists Michael and Jeff Shaara.

Maxwell filmed parts of the second installment -- "Gods and Generals" in Virginia. The first movie was "Gettysburg."


----------

